# Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom lock off



## MattnTricia (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone have pictures of a lockoff 3 bedroom?

Curious if it is a 2 bedroom ocean view with a lock off 3rd bedroom or 2 bedroom ocean front with a lock off.

I am also assuming no floor to ceiling window which is a huge bummer compared to the dedicated 3 bedroom units.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 15, 2016)

mattnday said:


> Anyone have pictures of a lockoff 3 bedroom?
> 
> Curious if it is a 2 bedroom ocean view with a lock off 3rd bedroom or 2 bedroom ocean front with a lock off.
> 
> I am also assuming no floor to ceiling window which is a huge bummer compared to the dedicated 3 bedroom units.



All penthouse units are on the 24th floor and have floor to ceiling windows. The two oceanfront units are dedicated three bedroom units. The Lagoon Tower three bedroom lockoff would be ocean view. See studios in the penthouse floor plan below. I've had A, C, D and H.

My pictures of the two bedroom ocean view penthouse ("D" from the floor plan without the studio) - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657
TUG member's video of the three bedroom ocean view penthouse ("A" from the floor plan with the attached studio) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235057


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 15, 2016)

I had a 3br lock off on the Diamond Head side. 

Floor to ceiling windows for sure.


----------



## Kokolea (Sep 16, 2016)

There are two rooms of 3BR lockoff.
1) Diamond Head side / Ocean View ⇒  #2462 (STU) +#2463 (2BR)
2) Irikai (Ala Moana) side ⇒  #2470 (2BR) +#2471 (STU)

Lagoon Tower 24th Floor ⇒ https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/9cd2cca2-55ed-42af-80b6-9233c2ee1cee/2ea9fc56d2c883279760195cc17bbcda


----------



## frank808 (Sep 16, 2016)

Word of warning, in 2470 the master is right below the elevator equipment.  You hear the switching and whining from the elevator all day long.  
I have stayed in a,b,g,h and k.  Love the four corners as they have a humungous wrap around balcony.  Bad part about the penthouse is the long waits for elevators.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 16, 2016)

mattnday said:


> Anyone have pictures of a lockoff 3 bedroom?
> 
> Curious if it is a 2 bedroom ocean view with a lock off 3rd bedroom or 2 bedroom ocean front with a lock off.
> 
> I am also assuming no floor to ceiling window which is a huge bummer compared to the dedicated 3 bedroom units.


They oceanfront 3br are dedicated 3br units.  Actually the 4 corners are all dedicated 3br units.  The lockoffs are only on the sides of the building.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 16, 2016)

*Which 3 BR Unit is Which when you book?*



alwysonvac said:


> All penthouse units are on the 24th floor and have floor to ceiling windows. The two oceanfront units are dedicated three bedroom units. The Lagoon Tower three bedroom lockoff would be ocean view. See studios in the penthouse floor plan below. I've had A, C, D and H.
> 
> My pictures of the two bedroom ocean view penthouse ("D" from the floor plan without the studio) - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657
> TUG member's video of the three bedroom ocean view penthouse ("A" from the floor plan with the attached studio) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235057



We were able to reserve a 3 BR Penthouse with 2.5 baths for next April.  I don't believe it is a lockoff but in the description it did specify 2.5 baths.  What letter unit would that be in the layout?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 16, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> We were able to reserve a 3 BR Penthouse with 2.5 baths for next April.  I don't believe it is a lockoff but in the description it did specify 2.5 baths.  What letter unit would that be in the layout?



It's the dedicated three bedroom oceanfront unit on the diamond head side (letter "G")
It was reported on TUG that the two bedrooms upstairs share a bathroom. There  are two separate sink areas but an over-sized common bath with two doors. The master bedroom downstairs has it's own bathroom and there is a half bath below the stairs

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96463
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245903


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 16, 2016)

Per the Lagoon Tower HOA documents, letters A, D, K are two bedroom penthouse units however since each one is next door to a studio it can be made into a three bedroom unit.

Letter A has a weird setup. It had two rooms numbers but it only has one main entrance. The studio side has it's own mini fridge and microwave but not a separate entrance.  It may be hard to tell in the video link in post #2 above. I'll try to see if I have any pictures from my 2014 RCI exchange.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=699229&postcount=15


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 16, 2016)

*Wow that will be perfect*



alwysonvac said:


> It's the dedicated three bedroom oceanfront unit on the diamond head side (letter "G")
> It was reported on TUG that the two bedrooms upstairs share a bathroom. There  are two separate sink areas but an over-sized common bath with two doors. The master bedroom downstairs has it's own bathroom and there is a half bath below the stairs
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96463
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245903



Thank you Alwysonvac for that information. We are having our Daughter, SIL, and two Grandchildren join us for 10 days and this unit will be perfect.  Having the Diamond Head side ocean front is just what I wanted,  The Master Bedroom downstairs will work great for my husband and I.  The two bedrooms upstairs with the shared bathroom for the four of them is exactly how they live at home.


----------



## MIDisfan (Sep 17, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Per the Lagoon Tower HOA documents, letters A, D, K are two bedroom penthouse units however since each one is next door to a studio it can be made into a three bedroom unit.
> 
> *Letter A has a weird setup. It had two rooms numbers but it only has one main entrance. The studio side has it's own mini fridge and microwave but not a separate entrance.  It may be hard to tell in the video link in post #2 above. I'll try to see if I have any pictures from my 2014 RCI exchange.
> *
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=699229&postcount=15



We just stayed in this unit last month, 2472/73. We slept in the studio portion and never heard any noise from the elevators, however my Daughter and SIL stayed in the bedroom above and said you could hear the noise constantly. It must not have been too bad though because they are already asking to go back.

We really had a great time at this resort. We added a few nights at Aulani to the end of the trip, but if I had to pick one resort over the other, I would go with Hilton.


----------



## MattnTricia (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for the info


Exactly what I needed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2021)

*Updated to add TUG Member’s experience with a 2.5 bath penthouse reservation. 
Assigned three bedroom ocean view unit.*



Tamaradarann said:


> In 2018 we reserved a Penthouse Unit when our Daughter, Son-in Law, and Grandchildren came for 10 days including Easter Break we thought we had an Ocean Front 3 BR Penthouse with 2.5 Baths.  We couldn't believe we were able to reserve a Penthouse Unit for 10 days during that time frame.   However, when we talked to the front desk staff that we knew they said that the Penthouse Units are assigned by the Front Desk Management on a week by week basis and they didn't know what unit we would get.  We got the unit that is right over the front entrance which had excellent Diamond Head and Mountain Views as well as an Ocean view.  The Luau was Performing at that time and the Grandkids got a kick out of looking down and seeing it from the Lanai.
> 
> Everyone was extremely happy having so much space in the bedrooms and the common areas and the fantastic views.  Many times we have vacationed with the same group in a 2 BR unit since the resort didn't have 3 BR units and we are cramped and Papa and I stay on the pull out couch since we rise at 5AM for Coffee and Breakfast and the rest sleep later.


----------

